# Need help! Building incubator!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I got me an old fridge today about 4 feet tall I want to turn into an incubator. Any ideas on how I should do it!?
I kno I need a fan,water,and ofcourse a bulb to keep the right temp! Some designs would help lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry no help here, no clue. Someone else posted about making a fridge an incubator but they didnt get any replies. Hopefully someone will pop in that has some info. Good luck.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know, but do you know how old the fridge is?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty old. Seals really well!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's pics


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Has it had all the Freon removed?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yea totally gutted of that stuff!!


----------

